# Rancilio Silvia



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Not wishing to tread on Rising Power's toes as our resident ebay correspondent, thought CF members might be interested in this auction

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RANCILIO-SILVIA-ESPRESSO-MACHINE-/110592588236?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item19bfd4f9cc


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Rising Power has been quiet recently...


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, looks like a good tidy example! Although Ive noticed second hand silvias going for £300 or more on the bay, I think at that price I would put my money towards a new 2010 model.

I will be keeping an eye on this and will be tempted to bid on this side of £250 though


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

It is the older version on ebay but it could be modded with the new steam wand. Solid machines and worth watching.


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

£295 =0 plus £10 delivery. No Thank You!!!


----------



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

I agree, worth the extra £100 for brand new, latest version with 2 yr guarantee. According to the seller it was 3rd hand at least.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I think the end bidding price was a bit over inflated.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I recently paid £300 for a second-hand Silvia on Ebay but I could tell from the pics that it was a V3 model and therefore no older than 2009. As it happens it was originally bought in May 2009 from Drury Tea & Coffee and so still had 8 Months warranty remaining. Most problems would have already happened by now if they were going to happen at all. It also came with the Rancilio base which costs £85+ new. After cleaning it up I have a machine that looks new but cost £125 less with a base thrown in for good measure.

The bottom line is that the Silvia is well made and the supply of decent second hand machines is outstripped by demand. £300 odd may seem like a lot but you will be lucky to get one for less. Ultimately A Silvia is worth what someone is prepared to for it, second-hand or otherwise.


----------



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

I think £300 was a lot for the particular machine this thread was referring to. Your £300 got you the latest version and a base so yours seems a pretty good deal.


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Yeah I dont think there is such thing as a cheap second hand silvia ATM, as mentioned abouve demmand is greater than supply. There is a saving to be had over a new model but not as much as on other machines like the gaggia classic.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Of course it's good news for Silvia owners that the machine holds its value so well - which in turn is another reason that demand is high.


----------

